

Ask HN: anybody working on a non-profit startup? - vijayr

something like Kiva, for example.
======
cperciva
I think most startups are non-profit, actually.

Startups which are _deliberately_ non-profit is quite a different matter, of
course...

~~~
vijayr
I meant startups that are deliberately non-profit, thats why I gave the
example of kiva.

